# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  advice for installing a tripod antenna mount on colorbond

## davegol

noob post (wish I'd discovered you guys months ago!) just finishing off a big reno, and I have bought one of these off ebay:    DIGITAL TV ANTENNA MOUNTING BRACKET TRIPOD ROOF MOUNT BRACKET NEW GO COMPANY | eBay  
Now I'm trying to figure out the best way to install without ending up with leaks. Do I remove a couple of the screws and just screw this in to the existing holes, or  add some new screws? Do I need to silicon it in place? And .. do I need guy wires to hold it all steady in the wind or will it be ok on its own? Thanks!

----------


## schembri92

That looks like it can be held in place with a couple of roofing screws. You should be able to use existing screw holes - if they line up. Otherwise you should be right to use new screws.
 I'm not 100% sure on the waterproofing, but I think the only silicon you need is for where your cable comes out. Hopefully someone with more experience comes along, as I couldn't find exact installation instructions.

----------


## SirOvlov

^^^ what he said... 
In regards to water, silicone is the best and like said, the cable is the main worry. Just drill in the high of the corro and not the low and have the cable exit facing down if that makes sense

----------


## davegol

thanks for the help. the install is going to be right at the top of the roof, and the cable comes out from under the roof capping, so no weather issues there. I will make sure it runs downhill so any rain that runs down the cable doesn't 'stick' to the cable and run into the roof.

----------


## SirOvlov

Dont want to hide it a bit and put it on the backside of the roof?

----------


## davegol

yeah it's going near the back of the house (not real visible from the street), but needs to be high up to get good reception. Any thoughts on whether I need guy wires? or will the tripod on its own be sufficient?

----------


## SirOvlov

Ah, cool... Depending on wind levels, size of antenna and size of mast but normal all round there should be no need. Also, remember to leave a 10cm loop of cable at the top of the mast to the antenna to allow for movement over time.

----------


## davegol

job done! thanks for the advice folks. feels quite solid and stable - more so than I expected. I discovered that rubber soled shoes (runners) are a definite MUST when you go up top. Don't try it with work boots! And obviously not when it's wet.

----------


## SirOvlov

Yeah, they are good mounts, by the looks of things, she aint goin knowhere! Nice one; and yes, always rubber soled shoes and never go on a wet roof, metal or tile!

----------

